# embroidery Varsity sweater



## crussell710 (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to do a varsity style sweater for a event im attending in december im going to order a blank sweater this week I want to have my logo put on the chest like a letterman. Are there any shops in the south florida area or can I send it somewhere to have it done


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

hey there...

welcome to the forum! did you check the search button under embroidery yet? sounds like a good idea. although, i remember the varsity jackets/sweaters back in the day have appliques on 'em...no???


----------

